# More to Love TV Show



## Tychondarova (Jun 27, 2009)

So today I say a preview for this new reality dating show called More to Love, and from what I can tell, its basically The Bachelor, except the woman are exclusively fat, and the guy is a bit on the chubby side as well. I became genuinely excited (apparently because I am an idiot with terrible short-term memory), and thought that this might be a first shining example of Hollywood embracing the glory that is the voluptuous female form and presenting them as strong, sexy, confident people.

Of course, the preview was absolute malarkey, showing the beautiful, fat women on it bawling candidly about their negative body images, making the whole thing into some kind of insulting travesty a la The Biggest Loser, depicting all the fat women out to be needy, emotionally-fragile losers desperate for any man to love them in spite of their appearance.

Am I off the straight and narrow finding this to be insulting, or do you share my sentiments Dims? Discuss!

-Ty

P.S. If anyone can find a link to the video, please supply. Here is the home page for it. http://www.fox.com/moretolove/


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh wow, even though I'm not really into reality shows, I too was looking forward to watching this show! 

I have not yet seen any advertising or anything on the web about it other than an article I read about it a couple months ago or so (if memory serves right). I'm sad to hear that they chose to focus on the negative body images and negative emotional aspect of the datees. I think bringing that aspect to the American public just does more harm than good. 

Frustrating to say the least!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jun 27, 2009)

No expectations to begin with, therefor not dissapointed.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jun 27, 2009)

One of the women on the show is a personal friend of mine. The show is real just like the Bachelor. I also had several conversations with the producers because they contacted the Butterfly Lounge asking the club for help during a casting call in LA. The show is not an insult and when it airs it should be a positive show. But remember it is also reality television so I am sure there will be some drama.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 2, 2009)

All reality dating shows depict women as needy and emotionally fragile and desperate.

I actually think they would do *less* of that on a show like this, given that the producers have given a couple of interviews saying how they want this to be a positive show and prove that all sizes can find love. They'd defeat their own stated purpose if they made the contestants look like losers.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 2, 2009)

All I know is my husband was walking past the tv last nite when the commercial for this show came on and he stopped dead in his tracks. 

He turned to me and said "Wait, what is this? Do you see this? There are decent sized woman on this, what are they doing?"

So I said, "Well apparently it is like Bachelor for big girls with a chubby dude."
His reply (from a man who DESPISES reality tv) "Well, we will be watching that!"

I believe it starts July 28th on Fox.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 2, 2009)

I will be checking it out to see if I like it.


----------



## XxCCarriexX (Jul 2, 2009)

I am looking forward to checking out this show. I hope I don't get fustrated with the way they portray the women(and the guy!). I get so irritated watching Bridezilla's when there is a fat bride...they always make comments like "So and So heaves herself off the couch looking for lunch and gets angry when she realized her maid of honor forgot her fries". BLAH!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 2, 2009)

I find actual reality hard enough to figure out so I tend to ignore the manufactured realities depicted on reality TV shows.

Yes, I found the focus on guys and gals with realistic physiques to be interesting but I imagine I'll pass on this as I do all reality shows. ~shrugs and wanders off to read a book~:happy:


Dennis


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 2, 2009)

Tychondarova said:


> So today I say a preview for this new reality dating show called More to Love, and from what I can tell, its basically The Bachelor, except the woman are exclusively fat, and the guy is a bit on the chubby side as well. I became genuinely excited (apparently because I am an idiot with terrible short-term memory), and thought that this might be a first shining example of Hollywood embracing the glory that is the voluptuous female form and presenting them as strong, sexy, confident people.
> 
> Of course, the preview was absolute malarkey, showing the beautiful, fat women on it bawling candidly about their negative body images, making the whole thing into some kind of insulting travesty a la The Biggest Loser, depicting all the fat women out to be needy, emotionally-fragile losers desperate for any man to love them in spite of their appearance.
> 
> ...



i think your dead right. wouldn't it be nice to see women who actually thought they were fat and beautiful and a great catch. but then to the media at large we don't exist--we can't possibly. that would stand all of the stereotypical assertions about what it means to be attractive on end and they wouldn't want that now would they? i hope the actual show is much deeper than the preview. it could be they are just showing what people expect they would see fat women do in a dating/romantic situation. but every once in a while there is an unintended sucker punch that is so interesting that they can't leave it out. i hope so! i hope there is a woman there who loves her body and how it looks and sets all assumptions on thier ear. a girl can hope can't she?

PS: i love BHMs but isn't it sad that people think that its only fat people who are attracted to each other. they present it as though both males and females who are fat are only with each other because no one else will have them. i think there should be a BHM bachelor with women of all different sizes and the same with the women. i also find it kind of disapointing to nearly always having the women jumping through hoops for one man as though there is a shortage of admirers for them. this goes for the thin girls too. its depressing to see them all acting so desperate for the attention of one guy as though they have no competition for thier affections. i know i'm old fashioned but it looks a little degrading to women as a whole. especially now when the stereotype for young men seems to be that they are too lazy to even want to make a decent attempt at romance. it does guys a diservice too.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 2, 2009)

> i love BHMs but isn't it sad that people think that its only fat people who are attracted to each other. they present it as though both males and females who are fat are only with each other because no one else will have them



I totally agree with this. I had not realized until reading the link that the Bachelor was also fat, I had thought it was a male FA choosing from among a group of fat women. 

I'd prefer to see the message that some men like fat women and some women like fat men. Putting the two together makes it come across as thought the two _have to_ be together because they're both fat, rather than pointing out that there are FAs.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 3, 2009)

Tychondarova said:


> So today I say a preview for this new reality dating show called More to Love, and from what I can tell, its basically The Bachelor, except the woman are exclusively fat, and the guy is a bit on the chubby side as well. I became genuinely excited (apparently because I am an idiot with terrible short-term memory), and thought that this might be a first shining example of Hollywood embracing the glory that is the voluptuous female form and presenting them as strong, sexy, confident people.
> 
> Of course, the preview was absolute malarkey, showing the beautiful, fat women on it bawling candidly about their negative body images, making the whole thing into some kind of insulting travesty a la The Biggest Loser, depicting all the fat women out to be needy, emotionally-fragile losers desperate for any man to love them in spite of their appearance.
> 
> ...



here is a vid i got from fullfiggas
<embed src="http://dimewars.com/flashmedia/secureflvplayer.swf" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="file=http://dimewars.com/GetSecureVideo.aspx?BCMEDIAID=468ed477-336f-46cc-8c79-99c839a9f0a2&autostart=false&shuffle=false&linkfromdisplay=true&linktarget=_blank&usefullscreen=true&rotatetime=5&logo=http://www.dimewars.com/MediaShare/dwlogo_embed.png&backcolor=0x000000&frontcolor=0xffffff&lightcolor=0xC10505&streamer=rtmp://ec2-67-202-18-233.compute-1.amazonaws.com/securetoken" width="425" height="344"/><div style="text-align:center;width: 425px;"> <a href="http://www.dimewars.com/video">For Hip Hop News & Entertainment</a> at DimeWars.Com</div>


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 3, 2009)

Tychondarova said:


> So today I say a preview for this new reality dating show called More to Love, and from what I can tell, its basically The Bachelor, except the woman are exclusively fat, and the guy is a bit on the chubby side as well. I became genuinely excited (apparently because I am an idiot with terrible short-term memory), and thought that this might be a first shining example of Hollywood embracing the glory that is the voluptuous female form and presenting them as strong, sexy, confident people.
> 
> Of course, the preview was absolute malarkey, showing the beautiful, fat women on it bawling candidly about their negative body images, making the whole thing into some kind of insulting travesty a la The Biggest Loser, depicting all the fat women out to be needy, emotionally-fragile losers desperate for any man to love them in spite of their appearance.
> 
> ...



whoops its
http://www.dimewars.com/Video/SMH--...cmediaid=468ed477-336f-46cc-8c79-99c839a9f0a2

and 5000 points to the person that can tell me who MAGGIE really is. if you look at bbw porn you should already know her name.


----------



## marina82 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have seen the previews for this show as well and I find it utterly insulting. As you stated, each and every single one of these ladies are either crying or whining about how their love life has been horrible due to their size and how they just WANT ANYONE to love them. It makes them all seem needy, clingy, and emotionally unstable. I really am angry at how this reality tv show has chosen to depict larger ladies in society, and I also wish that the ladies who chose to be on this program had higher self esteems and better moral judgement/integrity than to subject themselves to this type of program.


----------



## Tau (Jul 3, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> PS: i love BHMs but isn't it sad that people think that its only fat people who are attracted to each other. they present it as though both males and females who are fat are only with each other because no one else will have them. i think there should be a BHM bachelor with women of all different sizes and the same with the women. i also find it kind of disapointing to nearly always having the women jumping through hoops for one man as though there is a shortage of admirers for them. this goes for the thin girls too. its depressing to see them all acting so desperate for the attention of one guy as though they have no competition for thier affections. i know i'm old fashioned but it looks a little degrading to women as a whole. especially now when the stereotype for young men seems to be that they are too lazy to even want to make a decent attempt at romance. it does guys a diservice too.



EXACTLY!!!! And, in the regular bachelor show, horrendous as it is, there should be a few plus size female contestants too. Its all so stupid and fake. And in my opinion I'm not too sure why the show is called more to love - those chicks are beyond average sized - in my country they'd be considered thin.


----------



## Tau (Jul 3, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> whoops its
> http://www.dimewars.com/Video/SMH--...cmediaid=468ed477-336f-46cc-8c79-99c839a9f0a2
> 
> and 5000 points to the person that can tell me who MAGGIE really is. if you look at bbw porn you should already know her name.



OMG!! The comments on that page just made my blood boil!!! I really, really want to hurt somebody now


----------



## Tau (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.zap2it.com/news/custom/p..._to_love-cast,0,2075910.photogallery?index=15

Also link to the, what i think is, the full cast of the show. Has anybody seen the actual batchelor?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 3, 2009)

Tau said:


> EXACTLY!!!! And, in the regular bachelor show, horrendous as it is, there should be a few plus size female contestants too. Its all so stupid and fake. And in my opinion I'm not too sure why the show is called more to love - those chicks are beyond average sized - in my country they'd be considered thin.



well the truth is that the U.S. is fucked up in more ways than one.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 4, 2009)

wow nobody took a guess at at who maggie was in the video link. well her bbwpornstar name is crystal clear. she wont make it far in the show.


----------



## MIgirl2008 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tau said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/news/custom/p..._to_love-cast,0,2075910.photogallery?index=15
> 
> Also link to the, what i think is, the full cast of the show. Has anybody seen the actual batchelor?



This is going to be the guy: 

View attachment luke.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> wow nobody took a guess at at who maggie was in the video link. well her bbwpornstar name is crystal clear. she wont make it far in the show.



*Well Keep Maggie around and this give her free publicity and to make the general public aware of BBW Adult Sites. It's a win-win for her and for the producers to build up some 'heat' and 'ratings'*

*The Public Loves Train Wrecks- Even Big Ones*


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 10, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> wow nobody took a guess at at who maggie was in the video link. well her bbwpornstar name is crystal clear. she wont make it far in the show.



Didn't see a Maggie in the list of girls.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, something like this would be so interesting without the negativity! It'd be great to actually see a dating show dedicated towards BBW, etc.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 10, 2009)

MIgirl2008 said:


> This is going to be the guy:





MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope, not gonna watch it. I seriously doubt they are going to make it look "normal". I suspect they will focus most of the attention on the fact that these are "real" women. (as they put it in the promo). I don't agree with using that term anyway..all women are "real". 
I'd put this one in around "The Littlest Groom" and "Average Joe".


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2009)

Why can't this show be about twenty amazing men vying for the attentions of a big fat beautiful woman? Oh, that's right. All fat women are desperate. They would never find enough men to do the show.


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think I'll be watching, i know i'll get pissed off and go off on my soapbox and rant. the commercial already is dipicting a woman bawling because of her body, and apparently never able to 'get' a man. The way our media portrays women is fucked, and a fat woman even worse. They make it seem like we're all so thankfull a man would even want us with our fat bodies, fuck that shit. I'm tired of it.
Not to mention, alot of these reality dating shows, make women look like "i aint nothin' without a man" I can't stand this crap.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2009)

I dunno. I have to actually WATCH the show to give my opinion. But I will say this:

That is one lucky mo-fo being able to be around all those pretty ladies like that. lol

Seriously though, I hope that this will not be all negative and everything and show the positive side of big women (and the big dudes, too). But since this IS a reality show, I'm not going to put my hopes up.


----------



## crayola box (Jul 21, 2009)

I know I haven't properly introduced myself yet, and there are a million threads I keep meaning to jump into (I compose long semi-eloquent  responses in my mind and then am just to lazy to type them out, so hopefully this first one gets the ball rolling) In the meantime I just saw this on Jezebel and found it to be a pretty good summation regarding what is great about this show and why at the same time the concept makes me cringe. 

P.S. who would have thought the first topic I post in would be about Fox network, practically the only channel on the television on which I have never found anything worthwhile to watch. 

http://jezebel.com/5318690/more-to-...ingles-like-a-sporting-event?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## ksandru (Jul 24, 2009)

Hummm.. Looks like a plus-sized Judge Reinhold




MIgirl2008 said:


> This is going to be the guy:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with the MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 24, 2009)

fat guys and fat girls huh

more like "more to eat" amirite


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 27, 2009)

From today's NY Post Starr Report:

*"Husky hunks" patrol Grand Central Station, Times Square and Bryant Park tomorrow, (July 28) with goodies, to promote the premiere of "More to Love" . . .*

Anyone going to catch this show? I'll be watching.

RV :eat1:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll definitely watch it, since my other favorite show, Hell's Kitchen is on that night.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 27, 2009)

I caught an article on it in today's paper; looks interesting, to say the least...


----------



## DDP (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok an annoying point-
One the regular bachelor show they don't show the bachelorette's height or weight but on the plus size they do. What's up with that?

It also seems like the plus size contestants all have real jobs that had to work for, not some lofty "I'm a model, I'm in PR" blah blah blah


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a big reality tv fan but have never really watched any of the "Bachelor" type shows. Mostly because I find them ridiculous. The whole one guy (or woman) dating x amount of people at a time and finding thier "true love" on a tv show... But anyway... I decided to give this "More To Love" show a try.

I'm watching it now - it's 39 minutes in - and I'm already DONE with it! These women are unbelievable. "Oh, I think I could fall in love with him".. hello? You met him ten minutes ago! :doh: Sorry, but size positive or not, I just can't watch these beautiful woman making fools of themselves and throwing themselves at this one guy...

Just my two cents...


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I'm a big reality tv fan but have never really watched any of the "Bachelor" type shows. Mostly because I find them ridiculous. The whole one guy (or woman) dating x amount of people at a time and finding thier "true love" on a tv show... But anyway... I decided to give this "More To Love" show a try.
> 
> I'm watching it now - it's 39 minutes in - and I'm already DONE with it! These women are unbelievable. "Oh, I think I could fall in love with him".. hello? You met him ten minutes ago! :doh: Sorry, but size positive or not, I just can't watch these beautiful woman making fools of themselves and throwing themselves at this one guy...
> 
> Just my two cents...




I am more of a Top Chef..Project Runway...and, for a guilty pleasure, The Real Housewives Of Atlanta..reality fan. I cannot even get kind of sucked into the dating shows. 

Yeah, wtf is it with the " I could fall in love with him/her "..crapola. lol

" I just saw him kissing four other women, and I sure HOPE he...or a couple of them...have some big old hurkin' cold sores!!! ". Dreaaaaammmmy! There is always jsut a weeeee bit more desperation that they wanna stir up with the women on these shows. 

Luke has been quoted as saying that ' these women ' are more...sincere (  ) than the..." model types ". Barf. It is the cousin of..." you are so pretty, lose some weight ". Fat women are saints who don't ask for much, in case you didn't know. I also laughed when I saw that Esme was the host. I wonder if they required that the crew all be fat. Don't want the mixin that could go on.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 28, 2009)

My 2 cents

Its a Fox Reality show, enough said. :bow:


----------



## AJ! (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm watching it now myself and am less than enthused. I think what bothers me at the outset is that they specifically sought out a fat guy for this show. I saw the casting notice, they wanted a "Kevin James type." It just sends a skewed message about the preference for BBWs, that only another fat person can find them attractive. Plus, it's not like fat women are by default attracted to fat partners themselves. It just seems so misleading that the women are all shown swooning over him, when it's quite likely that most of them are not into bigger guys at all.

I suppose I expected the whole "I've always been too fat to get a date, always been the bridesmaid, always wanted some guy to like me for me" angle, so I can't be too upset over that. But they're also sending mixed signals by stating that the bachelor is looking for love with someone from the inside out, looking past her outer appearance, but also allowing him to be forthright about his preference for bigger girls. Or maybe I'm just cranky because I'm not the guy on the show, surrounded by a bunch of hot fat chicks in evening gowns. 

Anyway, that's my admittedly jaded opinion of the show. And yes, I'll be watching it again next week.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 28, 2009)

I had to change the channel 13 minutes in because I couldnt stand all the crying right off the bat, the shoes those women wore looked like they were killing them, and some tried way too hard out of the gate and seemed far too fake. 

Dont think i'll be picking up this show as a habit!


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jul 28, 2009)

I just finished the first episode and honestly I kind of liked it. Well more like I didn't hate it with a passion. Yeah it was flawed and I found the whole "lets post everyone's weight" thing to be extremely unnecessary but as stated before it's a reality show, folks. How many do you walk away from thinking "wow that was totally worth an hour of my time!"

The women were whiny and I'm sure the producers purposely chose ones with low self esteem. But since it's a "reality" show, a lot of women really do feel the way they do and have had similar experiences. Especially since the majority of fat women out there haven't found Dimensions and probably don't know that FAs even exsist.

I found Luke to be a really enjoyable and genuine guy. Or maybe I just found him extremely attractive haha. Either way I'll probably continue watching just because it's so rare to see such a hottie on TV.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 28, 2009)

These are supposed to be _fat_ women?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 28, 2009)

Watched it. 

It's way too ambivalent for my blood. It wouldn't appeal to me if it was like an orgy, but all this "It's the inside that counts only" bullcrap is just that: Bullcrap. Comments like that are so cliche when it comes to larger people, and I am not happy to see them again.

There was a lot of hysterical comments thrown around too.


----------



## pennswim (Jul 28, 2009)

Just watched it, and I definitely think that it was a little over the top with the crying and some of the girls did seem desperate. However, I bet that as the show goes on the really desperate girls will get eliminated because simply put, desperation is not the most attractive trait in a partner.

FOX does edit weight to be the scapegoat for all of the contestants problems and the focus of their commentary, but at least it's a step in the right direction towards size acceptance (the contestants aren't trying to lose weight, at least )

I think that it's necessary to support shows like this, moving towards the direction of size acceptance, and maybe someday it will be a reality.

In the meantime, as an American, redblooded, FA I will keep watching because the girls are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 28, 2009)

i generally don't watch reality shows because i find them depressing and small minded in general. but i really tried to watch this show. i think it will have some valuable stuff come out of it but its not for me. it just reminds me so much of all the pathology that i see already. unfortunately the only real part of the show was a lot of the crying desperation you see on it. thats how a lot of BBWs really are, even some who portray themselves as being happy go lucky in public. at the moment i think i'm taking a break from all of that and trying to concentrate on some more positive stuff and spend more time with people who actually like who they are and who other people are too. i don't think it makes anybody bad who feels like that but it can be wearing if you see it and hear it too much. in order to be really sensitive and patient with people sometimes you just gotta take a break. otherwise you turn into an asshole with people you really should be nicer to.

its like a lot of the other reality shows that i find myself watching 5 minutes of and shutting off. just a whole lot of artificial weirdness that seems to make everybody involved look like they are a basket case. there is the "nice " guy who likes and respects big women who openly stares at thier asses like he is at the grocery store as they climb the stairs. i love it when a man appreciates and loves a woman's body but that is just a bit much. i know that the producers were probably just trying to show that they were truly desireable to them. but it also looked disrespectful. it made me wish they could have found another way to illustrate that other than making the women look like just bigger pieces of meat. maybe they could have just panned the camera lovingly over them to show that yeah, this is a beautiful woman to anybody. i'm also uncomfortable with the way it seems that on most reality shows its ok to have your lips all over each other before you know one another's names well. how can you have a good kiss without any real emotion behind it? are kisses like handshakes now? sorry i'm old fashioned 

it would be nice if an equal number of males and females or at least 2 big groups so that everyone has a chance and people don't end up feeling like a big loser in an artificial environment where only one person is the focus. thats odd too. nobody believes all of these girls are truly interested in that one guy. that just doesn't happen in real life. i think that its especially important for big girls that people learn there is more than just this one eccentric guy who is also fat himself ( not a bad thing but why is it that only another fat person is the one who could possibly love us) who find them attractive. i don't think its the case but in a way it looked more like he was looking for more of an enabler than a woman. it was somewhat implied that he was just looking for somebody who would let him eat and be fat comfortably and that he was resorting to fat girls because they were the only ones who'd tolerate that *sigh*. i probably read too much into that but i felt it when i watched.

i'm keeping my fingers crossed for everybody on there even though it is very warped and fake like all things artificial trying to mirror the real. its sad but i think that the show about Ruby is waaay more positive. she seems happier and more centered than a whole lot of women who are fat you usually see on t.v. its a shame that people who are planning on keeping thier weight(?) aren't just as upbeat and positive on the whole.


----------



## Davastav (Jul 28, 2009)

I stumbled onto this show just by chance and caught the 2nd half of the show. I must admit that I was intrigued to see a bachelor show who happens to be a BHM to get to select from 20 BBWs..I thought this could be really cool actually...Here is my review:

First of all, the mere fact that Fox Executives green-lighted this concept to actually get put into production and ultimately broadcast on primetime is significant..Its just another example of how the mainstream media is going after the that large audience that there is for a reality show like this...Most of the whining and self-esteem issues that most of the women appear to have is actually probably not so far off from real life...Ask any of the Dims members are reading this post who haven't felt some sort of negative acceptance over size in their lives. But after awhile the crying began to get annoying for me...Oh and finally, the continual list of the ladies stats (height and weight) kind of gets old pretty fast - I dont know if I am offended by it since the producers are using it as part of the gimmick of the show.

Finally - this is reality tv - which is scripted and designed to be ridiculously melodramatic - next week there are undoubtedly going to be BBW arguments at the mansion....the show does not appeal to anyone who is looking for something more cerebral....


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jul 28, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> whoops its
> http://www.dimewars.com/Video/SMH--...cmediaid=468ed477-336f-46cc-8c79-99c839a9f0a2
> 
> and 5000 points to the person that can tell me who MAGGIE really is. if you look at bbw porn you should already know her name.



Crystal Clear is her porn name.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 28, 2009)

my hubby is GLUED to the TV watching this show, he is in his glory and all worked up over the women on there haha


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 29, 2009)

It's nice to see a group of gorgeous, bigger girls. I have no desire to watch the series, but they're stunning women.


----------



## benzdiesel (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never been interested in "reality" tv because it's so unrealistic, but... I admit I've kind of got half an antenna turned towards this one. Even if the presentation of the people involved is a bit skewed towards the dramatic or the desperate... you have to realize, that's coming from the perspective of those of us here who already realize that ordinary people who walk among us daily on the streets and in the cities, the ordinary people we drive past in our cars every day -- are just as capable of loving fatter people as thin ones. 

But look at the audience. Most of those people in the cars and on the streets, who are the ones watching this show -- have spent their entire lives being told, and believing wholeheartedly, that fatness and love can't POSSIBLY go together except in the case of twisted, freaky people who ought to be committed to a rubber room. 

Yes, there are some who have broken that pattern. I'm using sweeping generalizations, as is my bad habit, to make my more reasonable point. A MAJOR part of the reality tv watching club has never even considered the possibility that fat people are beautiful and deserve love too. So to those people... this initial "shock" treatment -- despite the fact that it's somewhat insulting on the surface -- is going to be a fairly valuable and arguably necessary first step towards a larger awareness of the real issues and the real people involved here. 

My point, in a nutcase, is that the only reason we think the portrayal of these people is insulting or shallow is that we're already thinking about it all at a _higher_ level than most of the skinny plebes that will be watching the show. What we do here is very valuable to each other, and it's very valuable to those relatively few lives we're able to affect around us by what we say and how we live. But... and please don't anybody be insulted by this or think I'm demeaning anyone's efforts -- we aren't exactly mainstream here. The organizations that support size acceptance as well as simple "fat acceptance" are working their extra-large butts off to deliver the message that non-size-zero people are NOT in fact the scourge of the Earth -- and they're doing an admirable job for as far as they can reach, but by simple physics their reach isn't yet as great as that which a FOX "reality" show probably has. And if this misrepresentation opens a few of the minions' eyes to the fact that size acceptance and fat love are legitimate concepts in the world, THEN they'll be able to look into it and make a better decision. 

Yes, I'm being painfully optimistic compared to the actual situation here. But... it's a way of looking at it that _doesn't_ villainize the entire show before it even gets off the ground. So from that perspective... although things rarely work out this conveniently, I'm tentatively hopeful that this will make a few more million people aware of the fact that the majority mentality out there isn't the only way to be.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 29, 2009)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Crystal Clear is her porn name.



your a lil late.


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2009)

While I was in and out of the living room as I did some evening chores last night, my wife was flipping channels, looking for something to watch. She paused to watch a couple of minutes of More to Love, and noted the ridiculous putting up of each womans height and weight, that they seemed to have deliberately selected rather desperate sounding woman, and that while many of them were in the same height and weight range as her, none of them looked like herthat is pear shaped. That last item was odd, there were lots of bosomy women and some hour glasses, but no pears. Beyond that, they all seemed to be some variety of caucasion from what I saw? 

Later, while I was waiting for the local forecast to come up on the weather network I caught some of the ring ceremony where he chose which women would stay for another week. I noticed that of the women who were not selected, they gave tons of screen time to one really weepy melodramatic woman, but none at all to another who seemed rather matter of fact about the whole thing. Overall it gave the real impression that the producers really wanted to play up the fat women have no dates and are desperate stereotype. Which should really make dating lots easier for bigger women out in the real world.

The other thought I had was that were I fourteen years old right now, Id be freaking desperate to watch this show (without letting anyone know I wanted to watch it, of course). I wonder how many young FA are going to be fantasizing about this show?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 29, 2009)

Back in the 70s you'd hear a lot of grousing that it was a 'meat market' at the new 'BBW dances' due to the ratio and this is way more tragic with a 5% chance of a 'victory' which is dubious at best. I like the tall Goth chick with the tattoo.:wubu: Did our 26yr-old Real Estate Tycoon kick the Rocket Scientist out of the mansion already? I always had a Rocket Scientist fetish.:blush: That sucked that the ladies had to give the diamond rings back.:doh:


----------



## curvluver (Jul 29, 2009)

I watched the show last night, and felt while it wasn't a complete train wreck, I don't think I'll be gluing myself to the tube to watch it. I found most of the women to be really whiny, and if I was the lucky gentlemen having to date these 20 beautiful women, I would definitely not want to date somebody who was whining the whole time. I'd rather be with somebody who is confident, and happy with themselves. 

Having said that, it was a nice change to see some big beautiful women on television (and that may be the only reason I'll be tuning in down the road).


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 29, 2009)

MickeyFFA said:


> The women were whiny and I'm sure the producers purposely chose ones with low self esteem.



or instructed them to. no one on this show is big enough or ugly enough to justify that "never been asked on a date" bullshit.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree! How many girls said they'd never been on a date? I was like forreals?!?!!!


----------



## curvluver (Jul 29, 2009)

kayrae said:


> I agree! How many girls said they'd never been on a date? I was like forreals?!?!!!



When I saw that on the show (with her tears a-flowin') I thought to myself if you've never been on a date then I don't think it's only your weight. I felt really bad for that girl, but I figured she has to have some other issues which I'm sure we'll find more about as the show goes on...


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 29, 2009)

Blogcritics review (by _Dim_ mag contributor and _Measure by Measure_ co-author Bill Sherman) here.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2009)

Who knew that Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuke is the LAST MAN ON EARTH WHO WOULD DATE A FAT WOMAN........and, yes, they are women, Luke...not...girls. 

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke is all any fat woman could hope for. 


Well, I guess I will just live vicariously through those oh so lucky women.



barf


----------



## Leonard (Jul 29, 2009)

I was paid to watch this show last night. I have a night job where I'm assigned to watch a variety of primetime programming. After watching the programs I write surveys about the show's content and product placement.

In an act of what can only be divine providence, I was assigned "More To Love" last night. 

Yes, the show is just as bad as could be imagined. Of the twenty contestants, I think there were only three women that truly seemed happy or confident concerning their bodies (Malissa, Mandy and Kristian). 

- Malissa is 5'4" and 170lbs (the lightest one on the show). She says right off the bat that she's "never thought of herself as fat". Well, of course not! I will say on a personal note that I thought she was curvy and cute as a button but definitely only pleasantly plump.

- Mandy is 5'7" and 180lbs and a personal trainer or some shit like that, so, not really fat. Still, it was good that she said something to the effect of "you can be fat and healthy too." The girl next to me (who was also writing for the show) scoffed and laughed at this, though. Don't worry fellow Dimmers, I made sure my co-worker knew I very much agreed with Mandy's assertion.

- Kristian was a sort of different story. She talked about having dated a guy who dumped her because she was "too large", but, refreshingly, this inspired her to go on this show rather than lose weight. She was also 5'5" and 225lbs, making her the biggest of these three. She also talked to Luke (the guy) about genuinely digging her own curves and wanting to find a guy who felt the same way. Baby steps.

One contestant that really stood out from the rest was Natalia, who was 5'10" and 280lbs. This is notable because she outweighed every other contestant by at least 50lbs. She was also among the first five to be eliminated (_of course_). As a person, she really wasn't very different from the other needy and desperate contestants. But as I watched I kept thinking, "Why are all the women in the upper 100s and low 200s and then there's Natalie, who's pushing 300?" Luke is 6'3" and 330! Surely he could have _handled_ a couple more ladies in or around the 300 range. Right? And god forbid there be contestants that are actually heavier than Luke! As it was, Natalia stood out like a sore, rejected thumb.

The last thing I'd like to address is Luke's size. There are a few posts on this thread saying this reinforces the idea that fat people can only date other fat people. I'm probably giving the FOX execs too much credit, but I think the reasoning behind deciding on a BHM bachelor may have been more complicated than that. 

It's safe to say that the contestants on this show are not the enlightened womenfolk of Dims. Most (if not all) are unaware of the term FA and probably have never met a thin, or at least non-fat, guy who likes-a the big ladies. If Luke had been thin, some contestants may have thought, "Well, what's wrong with him? He must be a weirdo with some strange fetish if he wants us when he could have a thin woman." Of course, many viewers might have thought this as well. 

The other things is most of these contestants probably would have felt uncomfortable being seen with a thin guy, competing for his favor. My own girlfriend, who knows all about Dims and the like, is occassionally upset by the stares we sometimes get. She infers that we're being stared at because people don't understand why I'm with her and not someone thinner. Honestly, I've never really noticed any of these stares, but she has. Maybe, for these women, there's a certain comfort in being paired with a big guy, the comfort in knowing that no one will think the pairing is strange or wrong.

Still, all of this is just a fancy way of saying it's more socially acceptable if the bachelor is fat too. But this is FOX we're talking about. Since when is FOX about avoiding controversy and being PC? Doesn't FOX thrive on stuff like this? The more I think about it, the more I'm surprised the bachelor isn't a skinny FA who openly enjoys feeding. Of course, the show would be a total freakshow and very damaging to the size-acceptance community, but I'm sure tons of people would watch, tons more than are watching now. 

Okay, this last part about Luke's size kinda turned into a rambling mess without any point, but I'm going to leave it as is because I think it offers some food for thought. Eat up.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Jul 29, 2009)

marina82 said:


> I have seen the previews for this show as well and I find it utterly insulting. As you stated, each and every single one of these ladies are either crying or whining about how their love life has been horrible due to their size and how they just WANT ANYONE to love them. It makes them all seem needy, clingy, and emotionally unstable. I really am angry at how this reality tv show has chosen to depict larger ladies in society, and I also wish that the ladies who chose to be on this program had higher self esteems and better moral judgement/integrity than to subject themselves to this type of program.



I feel that among the women who tried out for the show there probably were some self-confident BBWs. However, they didn't make the show because they don't fit the psychological profile that the producers are looking for. It's like playing cards with a stacked deck. The tone of the show is decided long before casting takes place. Someone "pitched" the show to the network and sponsors. Perhaps, as the series unfolds we will see self-confidence emerge.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 29, 2009)

Honestly? The preview made me cringe. 

IMHO, it's just another bloody trainwreck for the masses to gape at. It just goes to show that there are attention whores of all shapes and sizes out there looking for their fifteen minutes of fame who need it badly enough that they are willing to allow themselves to be picked over in a televised meat market. 

I am sure that the "winner" will wind up being a pitch-woman for Jenny Craig within six months of the show's end.

Tracy


----------



## mossystate (Jul 29, 2009)

Tracyarts said:


> I am sure that the "winner" will wind up being a pitch-woman for Jenny Craig within six months of the show's end.
> Tracy



And....catch of the day Luuuuuuuke...will be dating Kate Gosselin.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would have to give back the ring - I didnt like that guy - not the way he talked, his voice - I was so annoying. And then the besos moment - I wanted to give him a gulet shot.


----------



## AJ! (Jul 29, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I would have to give back the ring - I didnt like that guy - not the way he talked, his voice - I was so annoying. And then the besos moment - I wanted to give him a gulet shot.


Yeah, you'd think they'd have gotten someone a bit more intelligent or well-spoken for their male lead. Watching his attempts at small talk with the women was quite painful.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 29, 2009)

Leonard said:


> I was paid to watch this show last night. I have a night job where I'm assigned to watch a variety of primetime programming. After watching the programs I write surveys about the show's content and product placement.
> 
> In an act of what can only be divine providence, I was assigned "More To Love" last night.
> 
> ...



how much you you wanna bet that the next season of this show is going to have the guy be black and reinforce another sterotype.


----------



## benzdiesel (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd love to see what they're all like when they don't have the network insisting that they say things to sound more pathetic than they actually feel. The show was supposed to have that whiny feel to it, I think... all those people couldn't possibly be that miserable without people giving them scripts or at least emotional prompts for what they "wanted" on the show. Maybe a future show will let them be less scripted about things; do the same "experiment" so to speak but with less influence.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 30, 2009)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Blogcritics review (by _Dim_ mag contributor and _Measure by Measure_ co-author Bill Sherman) here.



i think he was definitely right that if a truly confident BBW had shown up she probably would not have been selected for the show. i think they just picked women's whose attitudes would be palatable to most of america and the diet industry.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a question about this show. Sorry, but I didn't catch any of it, Big Brother was on.

Anyhoo, what did they give the girls that he wanted to stay? You know how the bachelor has the rose and the blonde dude handed out the back stage pass. So what did they give these girls?

My husband heard on the radio station this morning that they gave them shish kebabs. But I think the radio station was probably trying to be funny, or at least I hope so.

And noone has mentioned it yet, so I am guessing it is not true. Please fill me in. Thanks!


----------



## curvluver (Jul 30, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I have a question about this show. Sorry, but I didn't catch any of it, Big Brother was on.
> 
> Anyhoo, what did they give the girls that he wanted to stay? You know how the bachelor has the rose and the blonde dude handed out the back stage pass. So what did they give these girls?
> 
> ...



He gave each lady a promise ring that they had to take off and put into a bowl. The ladies that stayed he gave them a ring back...


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow I have to give some credit this is a great review of the show.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 30, 2009)

A few months ago the producers contacted the Butterfly Lounge about doing a casting call at the club. I spoke to the producers several times then Kathleen decided to pass on helping them out. We just knew the show was going to be like this. One of the women is a good friend of ours and she was cut the first night. She was one of the few self-confident women on the show. I am sure thats why she didnt make it. I was so disappointed in the entire thing. It was slow torture watching it. I had no idea that there were still so many bbws out there that felt so sorry for themselves. If you dont think 
Youre hot no one else will. 

Needless to say I was not happy with the show and hated every minute of it. I considered being on the show but once I met him I would have walked out the first night at the cocktail party. He was a total ass asking for kisses the first meeting. One of the girls looked like she didnt want to kiss him but did it anyway. It makes me so mad when I see a woman do something like that because she is afraid to say no to a guy. Ladies make the man earn your kisses. He is also very cocky and is only 26. How can he be taken seriously? They needed to have a smoking hot hard body man doing the show. Most BBWs like men who are in shape. Most of the women into BHMs are smaller. It just works like Ying and Yang. I dont think I could handle watching another episode.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 30, 2009)

Leonard said:


> I was paid to watch this show last night. I have a night job where I'm assigned to watch a variety of primetime programming. After watching the programs I write surveys about the show's content and product placement.....



All I have to say about this is I WANT TO BE PAID TO WATCH TV!!! MOG - how does one get a gig like that!! LOL!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 30, 2009)

curvluver said:


> He gave each lady a promise ring that they had to take off and put into a bowl. The ladies that stayed he gave them a ring back...



Thank you for answering. I knew that if it was something totally inappropriate someone would have mentioned it in their post.


----------



## wrench13 (Jul 31, 2009)

I watched it. 

1) Reality TV, like ANY tv show, is designed to do one thing... make you watch more of it, so the producers can charge more for the advertising. these shows are for the most part scripted or heavily directed, so take what the contestants and the bachelor say with a large grain of salt. Of course every once in a while they hit paydirt and they get a contestant like Ms Waterworks, who clearly has her kidneys too close to her tear ducts. Then again, some ladies clearly did not like what was going down, Malissa ( blonde, blue dress) did NOT want to kiss Luke, but did anyway. Producing these kind of shoes is like firing a shot gun.. a lot of scatter but some pellets go on target. A lot gets left on the cutting room floor.

2) They must have poled Luke on what women he found attractive, since there are NO black women and the rest fall( mostly) into a rather narrow range size wise. After all what would be the point of including ladies he did not find attractive, they'd be the first to go anyway. 

3) We here on Dims think that the whole plus size world MUST know about size acceptance, when in fact our penetration into mainstream America is quite small. The depressing vocaliztions of some of the women about 'never had a date' and 'no one will ever love me cause I'm fat' are felt by a lot more women then we think. Again, a scripted show, but if you got a willing horse, flog it another mile. 

4) The first to go were IMHO, either ones with obvious personality issues ( the blonde rocket scientist, who had to SAY I'm a rocket scientist twice comes first to mind) along with women who franky were not so 'beautiful' . 

5) Hell, as an FA, I enjoyed watching it... I'm honest enough to admit it. I like Anna, the 6'2 cutie..and Malissa, both hot IMHO.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jul 31, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> I watched it.
> 
> 1) Reality TV, like ANY tv show, is designed to do one thing... make you watch more of it, so the producers can charge more for the advertising. these shows are for the most part scripted or heavily directed, so take what the contestants and the bachelor say with a large grain of salt. Of course every once in a while they hit paydirt and they get a contestant like Ms Waterworks, who clearly has her kidneys too close to her tear ducts. Then again, some ladies clearly did not like what was going down, Malissa ( blonde, blue dress) did NOT want to kiss Luke, but did anyway. Producing these kind of shoes is like firing a shot gun.. a lot of scatter but some pellets go on target. A lot gets left on the cutting room floor.
> 
> ...



Your post left me wanting more. What happened to 6-10?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 31, 2009)

It turns out that in one of those Six Degrees of Separation ways that I 'know' someone on the show. Small world, isn't it?


----------



## Buttah (Aug 1, 2009)

^ lemme guess, you know the latina woman from jersey? i thought she was so cute!


----------



## Kbbig (Aug 1, 2009)

Just watched the first episode and I must say, despite it's weepiness, Malissa may be the hottest thing ever, therefore making this awesome. And Bonnie, despite her semi-goth/biker chick look, is cute too. So I will continue to watch this show.

Also, did anyone else notice that the 5 he eliminated were alphabetical by first name? Michelle, Natalia, Natasha, Sandy and Shari.


----------



## JoeBHM (Aug 1, 2009)

More to Love intrigued me, but I also witnessed the lat "American Idol" casting call (days ago!) in Orlando. Thousands showed up. Previous posters in this thread have testified about the casting process. When thousands audition the producers / directors have huge latitude in where the show eventualy goes.

Fox is only interested in ad revenue. Ratings are related to ad revenue.

Fox is exploiting us. Partly because we are becoming a higher percentage of the population in terms of audience. Partly because it is socially acceptable to discriminate against fat. But mostly because we are pawns in whatever narrative Fox wants to weave in this show. OK, he's big. Taller than me but he weighs less than me. Fox portrays him as successful in real estate. In this economy, that is a fantasy.

Ultimately, the show is a fantasy. Any BHM would want to be Luke. Any BBW would want to be the last one getting a ring. But when you look at the series, 20 bbw's start and only one will finish. Off the bat, any participant has a 5% chance of surviving (I know, that is laced with meaning from a reality show that I never watched).

The one that finishes may not be perfect for Luke. Then they both nurse the wounds of a failed relationship. Like drivers passing a car wreck, we can't help but slow down and watch.

The highest probability is that the only winner is Fox.

Don't get me wrong. I'd love to see Fox highlight a bbw / bhm couple happy and successful in this crazy world. But I'd bet against that in Vegas because Fox has no ad revenue in publicizing happiness. I'm not a betting man. I regognize Fox's greed and America's preference for drama over happiness. Yes, America is getting fatter. But discriminating against fat is the last legal discrimination in America. Fellow Dims boarders, we all pay for that.

:doh:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 1, 2009)

If anyone missed the show you can watch the entire episode, if you're in the U.S., at this location;

http://www.hulu.com/watch/85938/more-to-love-episode-1#x-0,vepisode,1

Or check out the weekly episode posting at;

http://www.hulu.com/more-to-love


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 1, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> Just watched the first episode and I must say, despite it's weepiness, Malissa may be the hottest thing ever, therefore making this awesome. And Bonnie, despite her semi-goth/biker chick look, is cute too. So I will continue to watch this show.
> 
> Also, did anyone else notice that the 5 he eliminated were alphabetical by first name? Michelle, Natalia, Natasha, Sandy and Shari.


It's the least bikerGothy, most perky name imaginable, but she's the Best.:wubu:


----------



## Kbbig (Aug 1, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> It's the least bikerGothy, most perky name imaginable, but she's the Best.:wubu:



She's like the chubby version of Kat Von Dee. Except with less tattoos, and she's named Bonnie, the most traditional boring housewife name ever. Hahaha....

No offense to any Bonnie's out there.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I have talked to a friend of mine that used to interview potential candidates for reality shows. He explained to me that for the most part, reality shows are only stepping stones for men and woman who are trying to be in film. He said that reality shows are staged and the people that are chosen for the show are aspiring acts. I believed what he said for the most part. I do kind of have a problem with the show however. The bachelor only showed the womans age, location, and profession. This show shows height, weight, age, and profession. It seems as if its promoting the social way of thinking for bigger people. Its not wrong for us to see, but we know the difference between the way things are normal for most people. But then, there is "the big people" kind of mantality. It still promotes that big people are weak, ugly, and unattrative My friend and I actually wrote a letter to the producer of the show and explained how negative some parts of the show were. Haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 4, 2009)

AJ! said:


> I'm watching it now myself and am less than enthused. I think what bothers me at the outset is that they specifically sought out a fat guy for this show. I saw the casting notice, they wanted a "Kevin James type." It just sends a skewed message about the preference for BBWs, that only another fat person can find them attractive. Plus, it's not like fat women are by default attracted to fat partners themselves. It just seems so misleading that the women are all shown swooning over him, when it's quite likely that most of them are not into bigger guys at all.
> 
> I suppose I expected the whole "I've always been too fat to get a date, always been the bridesmaid, always wanted some guy to like me for me" angle, so I can't be too upset over that. But they're also sending mixed signals by stating that the bachelor is looking for love with someone from the inside out, looking past her outer appearance, but also allowing him to be forthright about his preference for bigger girls. Or maybe I'm just cranky because I'm not the guy on the show, surrounded by a bunch of hot fat chicks in evening gowns.
> 
> Anyway, that's my admittedly jaded opinion of the show. And yes, I'll be watching it again next week.




AJ: it's like the same formula that they done with many other types of shows ... I just don't like the conclusion that one critic said of this show that these BBW are "needy" and "desperate". We get enough of that behaviour (from both Genders) on some of the VH1/MTV Reality Shows [Rock of Love, Flavor of Love, Real Chance, Megan What a Millionare etc. etc. etc] . Desperation has nothing to do with what the scales say. 






superodalisque said:


> it would be nice if an equal number of males and females or at least 2 big groups so that everyone has a chance and people don't end up feeling like a big loser in an artificial environment where only one person is the focus. thats odd too. nobody believes all of these girls are truly interested in that one guy. that just doesn't happen in real life. i think that its especially important for big girls that people learn there is more than just this one eccentric guy who is also fat himself ( not a bad thing but why is it that only another fat person is the one who could possibly love us) who find them attractive. i don't think its the case but in a way it looked more like he was looking for more of an enabler than a woman. it was somewhat implied that he was just looking for somebody who would let him eat and be fat comfortably and that he was resorting to fat girls because they were the only ones who'd tolerate that




It would be nice if they had a cross section of Males by bodytype that love BBW. Perhaps in the development of this show- they may have wanted to avoided only thin guys- as this could be interpeted as an expanded version of "Maury's Opposite Couple Attracts" Show... 





wrench13 said:


> I watched it.
> They must have poled Luke on what women he found attractive, since there are NO black women and the rest fall( mostly) into a rather narrow range size wise. After all what would be the point of including ladies he did not find attractive, they'd be the first to go anyway.




It could also be just the luck of the draw. There was a very attractive BBBW in the casting call. Some of the other contestants could have been disqualified for a variety of reasons. Now I admit I have yet to look at any of the shows- did they ever get into who was picked and why?.... Now getting back to the lack of eligible BBBW- someone in this post had identified that one of the contestant was the BBW Adult film star, Crystal Clear.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 4, 2009)

i watched this tonight and don't know their names yet, except kristian, who's so fucking irritating and i genuinely believe has never been on a date. i count five or so attractive girls and maybe three interesting ones. best thing about the show: clothes. worst: the crying. and crying and crying.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 5, 2009)

I was driving home and some lady on the talk radio was talking about More To Love and she pointed out that the women are criers and they are always showing them eat. (You rarely see the women eat on other shows...oh there's food but not much eating.)

So I watched the first episode on Hulu this morning. First off I enjoy dating shows for the entertainment value and secondly I was pretty excited about this. I'm sad to say, though...this is a TOTAL bust for me.

They cry, they don't like how mean the world is to them blah blah blah blah. I couldn't finish the episode. Are they pretty girls? Of course. Could I stand one more "life is so hard" statement? Absolutely not!

It'd be nice to see some girls who actually like themselves...then again if you really like yourself what are you doing trying to find a husband on national TV?


----------



## LonesomeKreature (Aug 5, 2009)

I watch this show with my boyfriend :]. I kind of see this show as showing that there are different types of women and men out there and that people are going to like what they like. In a way it does feel like there's a bit of an exploitiveness here but i think it does have a positive view of bigger women.
I'm rooting for Bonnie the rocker/retro looking make-up artist.


----------

